# Orkut on Nokia 6630 - Opera / Opera Mini



## raksrules (Jul 4, 2008)

I have installed Opera and Opera Mini (4.1) on my nokia 6630. Whenever i am trying to access orkut, it shows a very slimmed down interface. I cannot view the profile, no albums. How can i get a full version of orkut (with all the features available) ??


----------



## ruck_fules (Jul 4, 2008)

No, you can't see the full version of orkut because orkut has enabled such a feature
that whenever somebody logs in from mobile, he can not see the full version but a slimmed version instead.
This feature is gaining huge criticism by many orkut users.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just use this link : *www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...ww.orkut.co.in%2FHome.aspx&cd=IN&passive=true

Bookmark it & you will not get the mobile orkut which is crap.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

Thread already exists in mobile monsters.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 6, 2008)

@ruck_fules, this is not true coz i am using Orkut from my mobile and it shows me the full version of orkut, i think you are being re-directed to m.orkut.com which is for mobile, can't say how u are being redirected ? coz it works fine in my mobile


----------



## s_arka_r (Jul 6, 2008)

my friend, just go to settings and deselect "mobile view". dat will be sufficient....
after dat just go to "www.orkut.com"....

i have nokia 6630; n i m using orkut on it for abt a year wid no probs....
just sumtyms, it takes a while to scrap ppl....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

Just use da link given more than sufficient, mobile view is opera feature, it  wont change mobile orkut to normal orkut. It will just let you view contents vertically..


----------

